# Mama's homemade vanilla ice cream



## yance (Jul 1, 2013)

One of the joys of Summer growing up in the 50's was making, (eating) homemade ice cream.  Mama's recipe turned out smooth creamy RICH Vanilla Ice cream that couldn't be matched by ANYTHING store bought.  The only thing I've found commercially available that was anywhere close is Blue Bell's Homemade Vanilla.  Took a LONG time to get it from Texas to the Mountains of Western North Carolina.

While the brisket is "resting" in the towel lined insulated chest would be a great time to crank the White Mountain.

I've always used a 4 quart White Mountain hand cranked freezer because the electric ones bog down and kick the thermal overload before the ice cream is firm enough.

This is a two day, (or all day if you start early) process that uses a cooked "custard" base that must be chilled several hours or overnight, then the evaporated milk and flavoring is added just before churning.  Yeah, it takes a little time, but being smokers and sausage makers, we're used to that,  aren't we????   My main "tip" is to cook the custard base slowly in a double boiler so it doesn't get "grainy".

*Mama’s Vanilla Ice Cream*

*4 cups whole milk                                           4 large eggs*

*2 Tbsp plain flour                                           2 cups whole milk*

*2 cups sugar                                                   3 (12 oz) cans evaporated milk*

*½ tsp salt                                                        2 Tbsp pure vanilla extract*

*Mix sugar, flour, and salt in top of a double boiler, add 4 cups of milk.  Cook over boiling water about 20 minutes, stirring constantly.  *

*Beat eggs in a large bowl, adding two cups of milk to eggs.  Gradually stir hot mixture into eggs, then return mixture to the top of the double boiler and cook abou 10 more minutes, stirring constantly.*

*Cool mixture and add three cans of evaporated milk and vanilla.  Chill several hours or overnight.*

*Pour into 4 quart ice cream freezer and freeze.*

*Half and Half can be substituted for evaporated milk if desired.*

*Enjoy!*


----------



## themule69 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sounds so good!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## shorte2326 (Jul 1, 2013)

Wow brings back memories. Use to make just about same recipie. As a kid I was sent to the pond to get ice. And then taking turns cranking.


----------

